# Self-driving cars may be likelier to hit black people than white people



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

The money quote from the article:

If you're a person with dark skin, you may be more likely than your white friends to get hit by a self-driving car, according to a new study out of the Georgia Institute of Technology. That's because automated vehicles may be better at detecting pedestrians with lighter skin tones.









Study finds a potential risk with self-driving cars: failure to detect dark-skinned pedestrians


The findings speak to a bigger problem in the development of automated systems: algorithmic bias.




www.vox.com


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

At night, yes, but in the morning it reverses .


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> The money quote from the article:
> 
> If you're a person with dark skin, you may be more likely than your white friends to get hit by a self-driving car, according to a new study out of the Georgia Institute of Technology. That's because automated vehicles may be better at detecting pedestrians with lighter skin tones.
> 
> ...


Just tell everyone that Trump just had a massive stroke. That'll get everyone smiling and easier to see at night. Problem solved.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Black, white, brown or green, stay out of the frigging road and you'll avoid getting a grill to the face. 

Who woulda thunk that


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> The money quote from the article:
> 
> If you're a person with dark skin, you may be more likely than your white friends to get hit by a self-driving car, according to a new study out of the Georgia Institute of Technology. That's because automated vehicles may be better at detecting pedestrians with lighter skin tones.
> 
> ...


Racist cars. Awesome. This is getting better and better...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Racist cars. Awesome. This is getting better and better...


Now let's not blame those NASCAR ******** for this one. I know that every middle aged white republican is racist but that's no reason to blame people that only making left turns when they drive. Haha



Pax Collector said:


> Black, white, brown or green, stay out of the frigging road and you'll avoid getting a grill to the face.
> 
> Who woulda thunk that


That doesn't always work. And this sidewalk pedestrian was wearing as white of clothing as you can get.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> The money quote from the article:
> 
> If you're a person with dark skin, you may be more likely than your white friends to get hit by a self-driving car, according to a new study out of the Georgia Institute of Technology. That's because automated vehicles may be better at detecting pedestrians with lighter skin tones.
> 
> ...


*Bingo*


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Self-Driving cars with the majority of the sensors disabled by Uber may be likelier to kill people.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RACIST ROBOT CARS !

As BAD AS GOOGLE !


Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> The money quote from the article:
> 
> If you're a person with dark skin, you may be more likely than your white friends to get hit by a self-driving car, according to a new study out of the Georgia Institute of Technology. That's because automated vehicles may be better at detecting pedestrians with lighter skin tones.
> 
> ...


It Seems A.I. is biased.

Perhaps more black programmers should be in development ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

complete bs


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Racist cars. Awesome. This is getting better and better...


And the follow-up article:

"GM, Ford and Chrysler form an unholy alliance by building racist self-driving car factory in Mexico."

"President Trump finally gets funding for wall."

.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

They can't catch a break on anything.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Racism as old as apple pie. Why would the future be any different?


----------

